# Ground Beef Jerky



## lk1932 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have made many pounds of ground beef jerky and always use pre-mixed spices and cures. I want to make it using my own spice mix and will use Tender Qucik cure. My question is this: How much Tender Quick cure should I use per pound of ground meat.


----------



## richtee (Nov 7, 2007)

Hia LK... Welcome to SMF! head over to the Roll Call forum and introduce yourself to the Family... it's kind of a tradition 'round here. And, as the package directs, use 1 Tbsp. per pound of lean meat. Try whole meat strips sometime. I just finished a batch and it's WONDERFUL! Real Smoke. Real Meat. Real GOOD!


----------



## lk1932 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, Richtee,
I have made sliced jerky for the past 20 years and have made it out of almost every animal that ever walked the earth and I will say that it all turned out very good, at least that is what my neighbors tell me. They furnish the beer and I furnish the jerky. I make ground jerky out of the scraps. I have a masterbuilt stainless steel gas water smoker and have been playing with it for the past two years. Hope to get more info on how to really use it on SMF. I also have a Cabelas commercial grade dehydrator.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

IK -

You can use any of the spices you use for sliced meat jerky but add 1/2 oz of water per pound of meat and;

A technique I've learned that makes it so much easier is:

1) Mix your spices and cure according to manufacures directions based on weight.

2) Form it in a square tin foil loaf pan first (about 2 inches thick) let it sit covered in the fridge ovenight.

3)  Turn pan upside down on smokehouse screens.

4) Set temp at 130 degrees for 1 hour or until dry - damper open.

5) Set temp to 150-160 degrees - damper 1.2 full - smoke 2-3 hours or until desired temp.

6) Set temp 170-180 degrees - no smoke - damper closed until internal temp is 155 degrees.

7) Refrigerate overnight.

8) Slice meat thin and smoke lightly again for about 2 hours or until desired texture is achived.

You can make tons of jerky at a time this way and it's very easy to do!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Debi, you just have a way of making things sound so simple.


----------



## just woody (Nov 26, 2007)

use 1 tablespoon per pound of meat


----------

